# Can I use electrolytic capacitors in place of film?



## megatrav (Mar 17, 2021)

Let’s say hypothetically some bozo ordered 1uf *Electroytic *caps and the circuit called for 1uf *Film* caps. Can I use these or will it not work because they have positive and negative?

Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Mar 17, 2021)

They'll work if you get the -/+ right, but not sure I'd recommend it


----------



## megatrav (Mar 17, 2021)

Barry said:


> They'll work if you get the -/+ right, but not sure I'd recommend it


Here is the doc for the one I am building. It’s C9 and C10. If anyone could help point out to me which way to drop them in, it would be appreciated to the highest degree!

https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/refractor_documentation.pdf


----------



## Barry (Mar 17, 2021)

Schematic


----------



## megatrav (Mar 17, 2021)

Barry said:


> Schematic


Thanks for the replies. I edited my first post after realizing that was a silly question. Thank you again


----------



## Barry (Mar 17, 2021)

Negative would go towards R13 for C9 and R16 for C10


----------



## megatrav (Mar 18, 2021)

Looking at the PCB it isn’t easy to tell what’s going where c9 is going. Any help is appreciated


----------



## zgrav (Mar 18, 2021)

c9 left side is closer to r13.   and you can see the trace from the right side of c9 does not go toward r13.


----------



## megatrav (Mar 18, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> So having built alot of Kevin's boards, I can tell you that his 1uf cap of choice is the smaller wima at mouser. Most 1uf film caps won't fit there good because the other components are to close. I also wouldn't recommend an electrolytic cap in the audio path. If it were me I would use some 1uf mlcc caps there. Will fit and be more stable than an electrolytic. If you don't have any, shoot me a pm if your in the US and I'll mail you a couple.


DM’d.

What’s really interesting to me is that pedalpcb Klone is quite different than the Aion one. The Pedalpcb version uses a lot of 1uf caps but they’re all electrolytic. The Aion version also calls for a tantalum cap which I did manage to order


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 18, 2021)

PedalPCB copies the original design as closely as possible.  Aion takes liberties and frequently makes upgrades & mods.  Either will work, it's dealer's choice.


----------



## frankenteletron (Apr 24, 2021)

Is the reverse true for the original post? I've got a Kliche' Mini that calls for 7 of the 1uf Electrolytic caps. I seem to have plenty of the 1uf wima film caps and wondering if I can use those with success.


----------



## Mcknib (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes you can basically use any cap as long as the voltage rating is high enough and in the case of polarized caps the polarity is correct 

Film caps polarity as you know doesn't matter


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 24, 2021)

Electrically, film will work well in place of electrolytic.  Mechanically, you may have a hard time fitting them on the board.  C9-C11 are in the signal path.  C18-C21 are in the power supply.  Some people bump C18-C21 up to 10uF for better filtering.


----------



## peccary (Apr 24, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> So having built alot of Kevin's boards, I can tell you that his 1uf cap of choice is the smaller wima at mouser.



He forced me to do my first order from Mouser because of this. I have a bazillion 1u caps but none fit. I spent about 30 minutes on Tayda looking for a proper sized one and finally headed over to Mouser. 

Glad I ordered from there, though. Shipping was super quick and while their search annoyed me at first I can see it's merits once I was forced to learn how to use it 🤣


----------

